# expiry date IGF



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i have some igf that goes out this month, i am going to use it all but its going to run into feb maybe march it wont be the end of the world i use it will it?

Ben


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i'm sure it'll be fine... even if it goes off it will just not work rather harm u


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

DB said:


> i'm sure it'll be fine... even if it goes off it will just not work rather harm u


thats what i thought i just didnt want a huge cock growing out of my head or something!!

Ben


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

TypeR said:


> thats what i thought i just didnt want a huge cock growing out of my head or something!!
> 
> Ben


It would match the balls


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Bitch lol 

Ben


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Im sure its fine.

If you are not sure then take 80mcg a day instead of 40mcg


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Im sure its fine.
> 
> If you are not sure then take 80mcg a day instead of 40mcg


if i am not sure then take more!!?? lol

i am taking 80mcg 120mcg made me feel a bit drowzy!!

Ben


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I myself wont go above 80, I am doing 50mcg during my PCT right now.


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

TypeR said:


> i have some igf that goes out this month, i am going to use it all but its going to run into feb maybe march it wont be the end of the world i use it will it?
> 
> Ben


What brand is it ?

Has it already been diluted ?

And how has it been stored ? (room temp/fridge/freezer)

PB


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

its the muscle research stuff so its pre mixed its been in my fridge it seems to be working okay 

Ben


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

tomsonv said:


> Hi all! NO CREDIT CARDS, PHONE BILLS AND OTHER ****


o wow thankyou that was really helpfull no i can have a wan k with out using my creidit card or phone!! thankyou so much your like a god to me now...please die!

Ben


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, I dont know why this thread gets so much spam.


----------



## drRobertH (Jan 21, 2007)

xx


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Man, I dont know why this thread gets so much spam.


Nor me mate

I think one of these mass mail spam bot things has this thread indexed for some bizzare reason!


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

just some food for thought about igf dosages...

"Originaly posted by Grunt 76 over at I B E"

What do we want? Bigger muscles. More muscle cells that we will later grow with exercise and gear. A pump? Fatloss? Yeah, right. You can get a pump with a good "pump" product for a quarter of the price of IGF-1. Fatloss? Clen/Alb and T3/T4 will give it to you again at a fraction of the price of IGF-1. More muscle cells, you can ONLY get with IGF-1 (and MGF too). Nothing else will give it to you and if you are using IGF-1 for anything else, you are misusing it. More muscle cells is CLEARLY the best use for IGF-1.

What does all this tell us?

It tells us that we should use IGF-1 to make more muscle cells. It's the only thing that can give it to us and more cells is more growth, which is our goal.

What does this tell us?

The localized effects are the best. Long R3 IGF-1 can float around your body and attach to anything that has IGF-1 receptors. The intestines is the place that has the MOST IGF-1 receptors and it also happens to have lots of blood flow. Injecting large amounts of Long R3 ENSURES that you are growing your intestines. Remember, more cells doesn't equal more size right away. Wait a bit, and see them grow.

What does this mean?

It means that if you are injecting upwards of 50mcg of IGF-1 you are growing your intestines. Yes you are also growing muscle and you may be getting leaner in the process. Your waistline looks trimmer. Nice. A few months down the line, your new intestinal cells will be of their full adult size and you will have acquired the perma-bloat look. Guaranteed. Maybe not Coleman-size perma-gut, but SOME perma-gut and it will keep growing. Guaranteed. Just as your new muscle cells can keep growing and growing IF you pin IGF-1 in a way to maximize new muscle cell creation.

HOW?

Heavy resistance exercise strongly upregulates the IGF-1 receptors on the stressed muscle. That means that after your workout, the muscles you trained are at their BEST STATE for receiving IGF-1 and growing many new cells. That's when you pin. This upregulation of IGF-1 receptor during exercise is short-lived. The science is not readily available so I am unable to quote a paper, but within 60 minutes of the last set, the receptors are back at baseline. This means, PIN IMMEDIATELY POSTWORKOUT and you will get your new muscle cells. PIN A LESSER AMOUNT and you will get only new MUSCLE cells out of your IGF-1. Pin more and you will grow other things, including stuff you wish you didn't grow.

What else?

All the talk about IGF-1's half-life is UTTER BULL****. It is technicality without any real-world applicability. Yes rhIGF-1 has a "short half-life". But what does it mean? It means that it is either taken up by a cell receptor or bound up by a binding protein in short order. Does it mean that 20 minutes after the IGF-1 is pinned you should pin more because "blood levels are low"? Not by any means. Once it's activated a cell receptor, that's where it initiates a cellular response that will take about 72 hours to be complete and which will consume lots of energy. So the half-life of 20 minutes means NOTHING BECAUSE THE EFFECTS STILL LAST 72 HOURS ALL THE SAME.

What about Long R3 IGF-1?

Yes technically it has a longer half-life. Why? Because it either gets rapidly taken up by a cell receptor or... Just floats around. Until it can find a receptor or is destroyed by the immune system or some other metabolizing mechanism. BUT THIS MEANS ***NOTHING***!!! Why does it mean nothing? BECAUSE once it attaches to a cell receptor, it initiates a cellular response that will take about 72 hours to be complete. THIS CELLULAR RESPONSE IS ALL THAT INTERESTS US. Not "blood levels", that's utter bull****. As a matter of fact, the one thing YOU DO NOT WANT IS FOR BLOOD LEVELS OF IGF-1 TO BE ELEVATED. Because that means you are growing everywhere and this means first and foremost your guts. Sure it feels like it's working while you're on. Just you wait 9 months and see that you look like Craig Kovacs. Bravo, you now have the biggest intestines in the world.

Half-life means nothing. Localized vs systemic = bad argument. You want localized effects. Period. You get them by pinning immediately postworkout. Period. End of argument.

OMFG I am so tired of all the misinformation floating around on IGF-1. Look at the length of this post. Did you read all of it? You should, you know.


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

very good read truewarrior1 - cheers


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Bumping up,

Was a good read


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MuscleResearch said:


> Bumping up,
> 
> Was a good read


Long time no see buddy.

Got any stuff on sale with a coupon code?


----------

